
The Greenhouse Effect: Eco-friendly glass architecture that incorporates flora - Petiver
http://www.metamute.org/editorial/articles/greenhouse-effect
======
whatshisface
It sounds like the author is associating greenery with ill-gotten power,
because historically people with ill-gotten power have spent a lot of money on
greenery. Here's an alternate explanation for this:

People with ill-gotten power belong to the larger category of people with
power. People with power are able to spend money on beautiful things, and
belong to the larger category of humans. Nearly every human likes greenery and
sunlight, and these expensive glass buildings are full of both.

~~~
yters
The author is associating highly controlled cultivation of greenery with
highly authoritarian power, and a view of human life as a resource to be
controlled. Somewhat plausible: Microsoft is famously monopolistic, Apple has
FoxConn, and oil fuels a whole lot of war. The wealth necessary to create such
greenhouses largely comes from tech and oil.

~~~
epistasis
It's interesting, these types of associations based on vague connections have
a really truthy feel to them. It's like a form of art that's meant to evoke a
sense of truth in something that has little correspondence to the external
world. I think there's something to appreciate there, as a type of
performance, as long as one doesn't make decisions about the world that way.

~~~
golergka
Thanks, you've articulated my thoughts about this kind of articles just
perfectly. Adding this comment to favorites so I don't forget the wording.

------
golergka
> In places like San Francisco and Seattle it is no longer possible, if it
> ever was, to separate neo-fascism from neoliberal urban development caused
> or exacerbated by a growing tech industry, and its consequences of
> gentrification, homelessness, gender inequality and worker exploitation.

I think that a generic leftist publication can't be told apart from satire
about it at this point.

